# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Murcia estima en 57 millones los daños causados por las inundaciones

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...danos-causados




> 22/12/2016
> 
> La primera evaluación de daños ocasionados por las fuertes lluvias en la Región de Murcia realizada por los técnicos de la Comunidad Autónoma, en coordinación con los ayuntamientos y la Delegación del Gobierno, supera los 57 millones de euros.
> 
> Así lo indicó esta mañana la portavoz del Gobierno regional, Noelia Arroyo, quien resaltó que es una estimación inicial y seguimos trabajando en la evaluación junto con los ayuntamientos más afectados. Esta labor se está haciendo de forma simultánea a todos los trabajos para retomar la normalidad, ya dan sus frutos con la apertura de los centros sanitarios o de los centros educativos, que ya están funcionando todos salvo dos de Los Alcázares que retomarán las clases tras las vacaciones de Navidad.
> 
> Entre los daños más cuantiosos estarían los cultivos de 10.000 hectáreas de la Región que llegarían casi a los 30 millones de euros; los nueve millones de las infraestructuras hídricas, correspondientes a saneamiento, redes pluviales y abastecimiento en los municipios del Mar Menor; cinco de infraestructuras educativas; 4,7 millones en 74 kilómetros de redes de caminos rurales en el campo de Cartagena; más de 2,7 millones en infraestructuras sanitarias; o dos millones en reparaciones básicas en la red de carreteras, entre otros.
> 
> La portavoz del Gobierno reiteró que continuamos trabajando con los ayuntamientos, delegación del Gobierno y todos los vecinos afectados por el temporal de lluvias para la declaración de situación de naturaleza catastrófica y obtener las ayudas necesarias para reparar todos los daños y lograr la reactivación económica de las zonas afectadas.
> ...

----------

HUESITO (24-dic-2016),Jonasino (23-dic-2016),perdiguera (23-dic-2016)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues el Gobierno va con retraso en las declaraciones de Zona Catastrófica.
Los de Málaga aun están esperando las ayudas prometidas para aquellos que lo han perdido todo. 
A ver si se van dando prisa, que algunos están pasando las Navidades con la marca de barro en la pared.

----------

F. Lázaro (27-dic-2016),perdiguera (27-dic-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y mucho me temo que aún tardarán en ver esas ayudas... si llegan a verlas.

Que se lo digan a los afectados en Lorca, o en otros muchos sitios. 

Las ayudas suelen llegar tarde y de forma insuficiente.

----------

embalses al 100% (28-dic-2016)

----------

